# Sites for longer stays?



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Partly due to the ridiculous price of diesel now we have decided this year to have longer stays at sites, rather than do the constant touring and moving on as previously. So, probably two sites in a fortnight.

Not wanting the hassles of trailers, towing cars or scooters, etc etc, we want to find sites, preferably C & CC sites, which either have plenty of interests within easy walking distance, or have a bus stop really close. Us oldies can then use our free 'everywhere' bus passes.

I can start if off with Canterbury (very close to town, bus stop just off camp), and the Scottish sites of Jedburgh and Dingwall. (H'mm, just thought about our bus passes in Scotland, but in fact they are not really needed at those sites-easy walks into town)

Anyone have other ideas for C & CC sites of a similar type?
Paul


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Delamere Forest, right next to the Manchesrter to Chester railway line.
Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hi

I am working at the CCC site at Oswestry. There is a bus stop within a few minutes walk, buses to Shrewsbury and Oswestry. There is a Sainsbury's in the centre of Oswestry and a small Somerfield in the centre of Shrewsbury.

Shrewsbury is quite a nice place to wonder around. A bit like Beverley - with hills though. I don't know how far you like to walk, but within two miles are a couple of good food pubs and also the Knockin Shop.

If you do come, please say an informal hello as a fellow MHF'er.

The CCC site at Teversal has a bus stop close by - buses to Sutton in Ashfield (ASDA in the centre), and also Mansfield.

CCC Boroughbridge is within walking distance of the town. Buses run to Knaresborough from outside the site. Other destinations served from the town centre bus stop.

I am going to Bala site for two days, starting Sunday, so will let you know what there is there.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> to find sites,which either have plenty of interests within easy walking distance, or have a bus stop really close.
> Anyone have other ideas for C & CC sites of a similar type?
> Paul


You can't beat the C&CC Oxford site. The Redbridge Park and Ride is across the road - 5 minutes into Oxford centre where the bus network is extensive and frequent. There's a cycle or footpath into town if you prefer and Oxford has plenty to see and do. It's kept me busy for nearly 17 years now.

There is a bus every 10 minutes to several places in London from Oxford- you do have to pay for this but get a substantial discount if you show your bus pass. They run 24 hours a day so you can go to shows etc. There are buses every 7 minutes from the Park and Ride to Abingdon as well.

There are also free express buses to Cambridge and to Swindon to name but two.

G


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Many thanks all.
Sites duly noted and entered for future use.

Exactly how many of you are there Russell?
You always seem to be working at, or staying at, some new and interesting place. :lol: 
Paul


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I always presumed there was just one, but that he got sacked a lot


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Headhunted more like! - Keep it up Russell. Lovely hearing about your adventures.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Another few to consider:

Baltic Wharf - Bristol
The Bath Marina - easy walk to P&R for doing Bath

Oxford - but that has already been suggested...

I will try to think of a few others.... there is of course always London and the Crystal Palace site.... 

These are places we used to use in the days when we used camp sites, and not sure if moving around isn't cheaper....

CCC of course had the over 50's rate (or is it over 55's?) but whatever, I'm in it... 

Holiday Sites is another look at, which we use during the summer months, and are off to Weymouth later this week, now the grandchildren have gone back.

Carol


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Sites*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am working at the CCC site at Oswestry. There is a bus stop within a few minutes walk, buses to Shrewsbury and Oswestry. There is a Sainsbury's in the centre of Oswestry and a small Somerfield in the centre of Shrewsbury.
> 
> ...


Hmmm knockin shop???


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Head hunted - as if!

I do full time though so I am always on a site of some sorts.

This is the list of sites I have stayed on since being a full timer....The list includes breaks away etc.

1) CCC Teversal Dec 06
2) Brandy Wharf Dec 06
3) Camping Municipal Obernai 
4) Camping Trevisago Lake Garda 
5) Camping Promontorio Lake Garda
6) Calais docks
7) CCC Boroughbridge
8) Rudding Park Harrogate
9) Greenspring Touring Park Barnsley
10) Caravan Club Knaresborough
11) Headlands Touring Park, Boroughbridge
12) Greengrass Park nr Hull
13) Camping Butterfly Lake Garda
14) Forgot the name at Lake Lugano Switzerland
15) Forgot the name at Charmes, France
16) CCC Oswestry
17) CCC Bala

Plus the odd service area on the motorway now and again, sisters driveway. The above sites range from stays of 1 night to four months.

Whilst I am in "this" neck of the woods, I shall look at other CCC sites within driving distance.

In terms of work etc, I have been a worker since leaving school - hells bells - almost 20 years and have had just four full time jobs including this one. I have often done other jobs part time - as well as the full time one - things like the holidays repping etc were "week by week" basis stuff. So alas, and thankfully, there is only one of me.

Russell

PS - Bala site nice and peaceful. Bus stop half a mile away, operated by Arriva - not sure where you can go to. Lake Bala is a few miles away, and the nearest Tesco is half a gallon of petrol away.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

Just to pick up again...

The CCC discount is for over 55's. This is called the Age Concession Rate. In medium and low season, there is a discount on the adult prices. ACR's are available only to members.

As an example, in medium season at Oswestry, an adult price is £7.30 per person per night, plus EHU if required. The ACR rate is £5.10. At Bala in mid season, the adult rate is £5.90 per person per night, whilst the ACR is £4.15 pppn.

If you are with the CCC as an adult member, but are over 55, please tell the staff when you arrive at site and present your driving licence or other "age stating" ID.

The Knockin Shop is a shop in a small village called Knockin! Simple as that!

Russell


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> If you are with the CCC as an adult member, but are over 55, please tell the staff when you arrive at site and present your driving licence or other "age stating" ID.


Actually, for those of us with the 'seniority' the words 'Age Concession' are writ large on our membership cards. :wink:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The C&CC site at Weston-super-Mare.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As mentioned in another thread, the C&CC site in Cambridge - bus stop outside the site - 20 minutes to the city.


----------

